# X-Mas-Session 16.12.07 in Mainz



## KermitB4 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ey Leude,

es ist bald wieder so weit. Die traditionelle Nikolaus-Session in Frankfurt rückt langsam näher.

Ich würde vorschlagen, wir wechseln dieses Jahr mal nach Mainz, nach dem ganzen Ärger in den beiden Vorjahren.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Welchen Termin wählen wir?

MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Oktober 2007)

och kermit. das heißt x-mas session und nicht nikolaus.... du machst unsre schöne tradition kaputt. 
ja das ginge klar, zumal mainz eh coolere spots zu bieten hat und man dort ungestörter fahren kann, als in FFM, wobei FFm bisher jedes jahr schon cool war. 
gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (28. Oktober 2007)

Klar mainz ist auch prima.
dann machen wir mal einen thermin.
X-Mas session rockt


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (28. Oktober 2007)

Jo Mainz würd sich anbieten

Wollten dieses Jahr eh nochmal vorbeischauen

Also macht terminvorschläge......


----------



## Schevron (28. Oktober 2007)

Sonntage im Dezember wären:
2ter, 9ter, 16ter, 23ter

23ter is ev. bißl knapp. wie schaut es mim 16ten aus?


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Oktober 2007)

9ter...den 16. finde ich bissl spät....


----------



## Schevron (29. Oktober 2007)

9ter müßte denk ich auch gehen.
wie schauts bei den anderen aus?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Oktober 2007)

9. is schlecht
da muss ich zivimäßig evtl. was machen. da is weihnahctsmarkt und miene zivistelle hatn stand.....abturn.
16ter is doch cool. y not


----------



## Smilymarco (29. Oktober 2007)

Bin auf jeden Fall für Mainz

Frankfurt is net so dolle. Außerdem wirds langsam langweilig


----------



## AcaPulco (29. Oktober 2007)

Hab ma den Sascha gefragt und wir beide wären unter Umständen auch dabei. Müsste halt geklärt werden wann und wo genau, aber ich denke das wird sich noch ergeben.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Oktober 2007)

Dann lege ich mal fest:

*Sonntag der 16.12.2007
x-mas session in mainz.
treffpunkt: 12Uhr am Fort Malakoff (Anfahrt, etc. gebe ich noch bekannt)*Ist das für alle ok?
Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (1. November 2007)

Für mich passt der Termin. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...

Ich nehm wieder Plätzchen mit... wer noch?

Vielleicht kann ich diesmal mit der Darmstadt-Crew rechnen....

MFG


----------



## Schevron (3. November 2007)

ich glaub der Thermin is prima


----------



## bike-show.de (4. November 2007)

Fette Sache! Bin dabei.


----------



## KermitB4 (5. November 2007)

JUHU endlich mal wieder mit euch beiden zigeunern ne runde drehen. Ich froi mich drauf!

MFG


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (1. Dezember 2007)

hmm...also so ne session is schon geil...aber am 15. "muss" ich in die reiterbar... hab die erfahrung das dann am folgenden tag die warmfahrzeit bissl länger is...

nee ich hoff s klappt, freu mich drauf...


----------



## Schevron (3. Dezember 2007)

um wieviel Uhr wollen wir uns wo treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Dezember 2007)

Würde mal vorschlagen um 12:00-12:30 am Fort Malakoff. Dann kann man am Winterhafen super und kostenlos parken.

Wegbeschreibung folgt spätestens morgen.


----------



## biketrialer (7. Dezember 2007)

werd, wenn ich die stadt mainz finde, auch da sein


----------



## AcaPulco (8. Dezember 2007)

Die Wegbeschreibung lässt aber auf sich warten. =)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Dezember 2007)

hehe.....:-D
habs total vergessen.....
naja jetzt kommts achtung....
:






Die Pfeile erklären sich von selbst.
Man kann in der Straße "Am Winterhafen" super parken, kostenlos und legal, gerade sonntags.
beim roten pfeil ist der wohl beste spot zum warm fahren. für jeden ne höhe dabei. von knöchelhoch bis 135cm jede höhe dabei. und sonbst noch par coole sachen. und von da gehts dann weiter richtung andere spots.

Am roten Kreis Ecke Rheinstraße/ A.d. Nikl. Schanze MUSS man rein fahren um zum Winterhafen zu kommen, zum parken.
Wer dort keinen parkplatz findet, kann auch im parkhaus gleich um die ecke parken.

Die Rheinstraße ist die Straße, auf die man automatisch kommt, wenn man richtung Mainz innenstadt fährt, egal aus welcher richtung kommend. Man muss nur die abfahrt zum Winterhafen finden, aber das dürfte mit dem bild niocht so schwer sein, also ausdrucken und mitnehmen.

bis nächsten Sonntag, freu mich schon, wird bestimmt top.
haut mal rein, bis dann.
Wer noch fragen hat, einfach heir reinschreiben.
Aber ich schreib nächste Woche nochmal miene handynummer hier rien, falls wer zu spät kommt oder so....
Grüße vom kranken max....     

P.S. für bahnfahrer: nicht huptbahnhof austeigen, sondern Südbahnhof (s. Mz. Römisches theater ehemals Südbahnhof) auch auf dem bild zu sehen.


----------



## tommytrialer (8. Dezember 2007)

alles klar, bin dabei


----------



## Schevron (8. Dezember 2007)

ich auch. ich hoffe das meine erkältung bis dahin weg ist. Aber ich denke schon.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Dezember 2007)

ach dr. double disc
bin seit 3wochen net mehr gefahren, wegen ner nebenhodenentzündung und davor ne erkältung, und ich hoffe die is bis dahin weg.......werde also total unfit sein......


----------



## Schevron (11. Dezember 2007)

aus gegebenem Anlaß noch eine Frage:
was machen wir bei schlechtem Wetter? Regen, Schnee

- absagen
- fahren - scheiß aufs Wetter
- verschieben
- ...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2007)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=23157&fdate=20071216

also wenns so bleibt, dann wäre es traumhaft. zwar megasackig kalt, aber trocken und gutes wetter.......hoffen wir mla das es so wird, wie es heute vorrausgesagt wurde.....

wenns echt scheißße wird das weter, dann reden wir weiter, ich verfolge masl die wetterlage in den nächsten tagen....


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Dezember 2007)

ansonsten Frammersbach - Halle???

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zumitrial (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute!!!
Kann mich jemand mitnehmen???? 
Hagen-Dortmund-Bochum-Essen
Gruß Axel


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (11. Dezember 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> ansonsten Frammersbach - Halle???
> 
> MFG



NEGATIV

Ne ne da müssen wa durch auch wenns kalt is uns regnet  

Mainz lass ich mir nur ungern entgehen


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn es regnen sollte, werden wir Frammersbacher nicht anrollen. Gegen Kälte haben wir nix, aber regen ist fürn Anus.

MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2007)

jetzt malt nciht den teufel an die Wand.
Wir warten mal die nächsten tage ab und schauen wie sich das wetter entwickelt, ne. wenns echt total schlecht werden sollte, reden wir weiter.
@matze: mainz ist auch sonst geöffnet, nciht am 16. 
also jungenz, bis sonntagund wie der name schon sagt...sonne...höhö


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Dezember 2007)

hab gerade dem Jan G. gemailt, und er kommt auch......ich glaube die session wird mega......
yeah......x-mas session rulez


----------



## Levelboss (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Köln/Bonn Crew (2x Felix und Phil) ist auch am Start!


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Dezember 2007)

Wow das wird ja echt mal derbe!

Also wir werden mit 3 Trialern und 2 Girls anrollen.

MFG


----------



## Schevron (13. Dezember 2007)

Alex und ich kommen auch in Weiblicher Begleitung.
dann haben die wenigstens auch ne große Runde um was zu unternehmen


----------



## tommytrialer (14. Dezember 2007)

ich sehe schon, das wird ein ordentliches Fest 

ja bringt ruhig paar Leute mit, denn dann kann auch gemütlich gefilmt werden. Die HD Cam ist bereit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (14. Dezember 2007)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Die HD Cam ist bereit...


 
JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAW!!!

Sonntag wird so genial. Kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2007)

also wetter sieht gut aus.
morgen das klappt alles tiptop.
freu mich schon.
haut rein boy n görlz


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Dezember 2007)

Also das Einsatzfahrzeug ist geladen. Morgen um halb 11 geht es lous.

Ich freu mich schon! Hau rein. Ich geh erstmal einen zischen. 

MFG


----------



## Kinimod (15. Dezember 2007)

Das sind ja echt einige morgen!

Also Darmstadt ist mit zwei bis drei Leuts auch dabei.

Bis dann.


----------



## voytec (16. Dezember 2007)

Es war hammergeil   

greetz voytec


----------



## tommytrialer (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss sagen es war eine hammergeile Session. Das Wetter war super und die Kälte hat mir zumindest fast nichts ausgemacht. Die Spots in Mainz sind auch einfach Klasse. Auch von den Leuten her war es super und eine bunt gemischte Truppe, für jeden was dabei. Cool war auch das Sascha Straube und Felix Müche da waren. Hat sich echt gelohnt und war ein toller Tag, nur schmerzen meine Hände jetzt ein wenig von den 4h Dauertrial.

Leider bzw. eigentlich schon vorher war klar das kaum gefilmt wird. Habe leider nur 15 Minuten vom Warmup (Danke an K.), weil ich ja selber viel mit den Leuten fahren wollte und nicht abkühlen. In Zukunft müssen wir mal überlegen wie wir dies ändern können und vielleicht jeder nen paar  in nen Top wirft und dann jemand mitkommt der die ganze Zeit alle mal filmt und dann auch nen bissl was davon hat.

Oder der die BS Crew mit Glotz muss halt mal anrollen... 

Naja der nächste Sommer kommt bald, schöne Grüße Frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch bzw. kein Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (16. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

Hat Spaß gemacht, euch zuzusehen, besonders mein Zwocki war schwer begeistert.

Unten der Link zu meinem Fotoaccount, wo ihr einige der Bilder von heute findet. Sollte der Link nicht funktionieren, einfach auf die flickr-Startseite gehen und "steinhummer" suchen. Ist nix Dolles, halt mit der kleinen Kamera fotografiert. Wer Original-Bilder will, schreibt mir einfach ne Mail an LOEWENBREAKätWEB.DE. Wird aber wohl Mitte Januar werden, da wir in Urlaub fahren.

St.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Levelboss (16. Dezember 2007)

Super Leute, super Spots! Hat viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## AcaPulco (16. Dezember 2007)

Jop, kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliesen. Mainz ist echt klasse! War auch nen guter Fortschritt für mich selbst. Mit vielen fährt sichs immer besser.


----------



## bike-show.de (16. Dezember 2007)

Klasse Session!


----------



## KermitB4 (16. Dezember 2007)

Also wir Frammersbacher fanden es auch superklasse! Hat wieder mal richtig Spass gemacht mit euch allen ein Ründchen zu drehen.

MFG


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (17. Dezember 2007)

DANKE an Alle

eine gute Abschluss Session fürs Jahr 2007 !!!
Ich würd sagen spätestens nächstes Jahr im Frühling - Sommer kommen wir euch nochmal besuchen (felix und phil) 

2008 wir kommen !!!


gruss phil


angenehme Feiertage und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr !!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Dezember 2007)

fands auch geil. also waren viele leute da und mainz wurde echt unsicher gemacht. war nur etwas frustriert das ich nix machen konnte, wegen nachwirkungen vom antibiotika, aber egal. kann ja wiederholt werden.

Haut rein gute rutsch und frohe wiehnachten
Max


----------

